# 8 month old GSD attacked 7 month old husky!!



## Loccs831 (Dec 29, 2011)

this morning my 8 month old GSD, which has been with his husky sister (got them together at 7 weeks), attacked my 7 month old husky, what happened was they where out in the back yard as usual jumping at back bedroom window to get my gf's attention and then she put her hand out to pet the GSD first then the husky and the second my gf pet our husky the GSD just attacked her, opened up a gash under her right eye and a deep hole like gash under her chin close to her neck, we took her to emergency room to get stitched up she was acting fine but i took her because i was worried, she still fine after just tired. both have been well socialized, dog parks around kids and plenty of people and the GSD is super nice, scared of other dogs but really good and calm, never jumps on anyone, my husky is a bit more wild as are most husky puppies but she to is super nice and well tempered. i just don't get why he did that, i also forgot to mention that my gf yelled at the GSD to get off but he wouldn't let go of her till she smacked him on the head, i am worried this is beyond normal behavior for a puppy, what do you guys think? thank you for listening lol


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like how our Frenchies started fighting....

They were littermates, raised together. They were completely inseparable. Then all of a sudden, Aiden didn't like when we would look at Yoda, pet Yoda, play with Yoda - anything. If we pet Yoda, Aiden would attack him. If we tried to play with Yoda, Aiden would attack him. Eventually we couldn't pet or play with either of them. We had to basically pretend they weren't there, but even then, if Yoda tried to come up to us, Aiden would attack him. 

We ended up having to find a home for one of them. It wasn't fair to either of them or us. 

Other than separating them and maybe calling a behaviorist, I don't have any advice for you, given that we had to rehome one of our boys due to the fighting. 

Good luck.


----------



## Loccs831 (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah, i can't imagine getting rid of one or the other, i love them both to death, hopefully it was a one time thing, usually the husky is more aggressive over the food dishes and the GSD is scared but this time it was the opposite with attention, i will bring them out and play with the both once she heals and stitches come out, thanks for filling me in.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest NILIF and I would up obedience and leadership. He has to understand that you are the leader who sets the rules, including who gets attention.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RebelGSD said:


> I suggest NILIF and I would up obedience and leadership. He has to understand that you are the leader who sets the rules, including who gets attention.


Sorry this happened and just shows why most of us on this site never recommend getting puppies at the same time/age. Issues like this are NOT uncommon so makes the entire puppy raising thing more difficult.

If you didn't already, take a look at these sites cause it give info on how you have to raise 2 puppies DIFFERENTLY and things to be aware of... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

The habit we tend to get into with more than one dog/pup is getting lazy and letting the dogs tend to spend most of their time together and raising themselves. Heck, they seem to love each other, we are busy and have to leave the house for work/life....... meaning the dogs are together almost all the time. While the humans just kind of are loved and come and go in their lives. Not the CENTER of their lives, on the perifery for food and love and then always leaving.

So unless we 'force' the issue and MAKE time with each pup INDIVIDUALLY we get the dogs as their own pack making their own rules and decisions. 

Getting 2 puppies really is twice or more of the normal work. Though we tend to NOT do this and spend even LESS time with them because they naturally want to be with each other AND IT'S EASIER FOR US! 

So if I were you I'd drag the calendar off the fridge, sit down, and start planning out chunks of day with your dogs SEPARATELY! Packing one in the car and going to dog class, or then to socialize outside WalMart. Herding/tracking/agility/obedience. Finding out each dogs particular strengths and weaknesses away from the other dog.

And what I'm really talking about is putting YOU in the Leadership role for the pack of dogs. So they will listen/learn/get guidance from you rather than know they can settle an argument THEMSELVES with all the blood that means right in front of the humans!

Have you been working on engagement TRAINING? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

Clicker training? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html

Socialization OUTSIDE the home so dog learns to look to you (not the other dog) for help and guidance and LEADERSHIP?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I would throw all previous interactions out the window. They are both at the age when they start maturing and actually testing their bounderies. Before they were puppies, now they are becoming dogs that will need to figure out their "pack order." I saw this change in my dog as soon as he turned one year old. He was the most submissive GSD until that age. I was actually worried that I had a sissy dog, and then all of the sudden he not only started defending himself, but putting other dogs on the ground to show dominance.

I won't suggest getting rid of one quite yet, but this will probably keep happening. Are they both spayed/nuetered? It might help a little now that the hormones are flowing, but really they won't stop until they figure things out. Keep them seperated and only meet when you have full control, on leash most likely so that you can correct/pull them apart quick.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

are these both females?

I had a bad experience with multiple females. Check out a good behaviorist and do not leave them unattended.


----------

